# Columbian tegu enclosure -- thoughts?



## Teguixin.22 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hello everyone, Since i'm new to this forum and large lizards in general, i figured i'd get your guys' opinion on my 4 month old's enclosure; 40 gal breeder with potting soil substrate(3-4in deep to allow her to burrow) and pothos plants, and a large water bowl for her to soak in and rest in(comes with a built in ledge). Going to put more plants in eventually, and when she gets larger i have plants to modify an old dresser into an enclosure as well. She's eating and shedding beautifully so no concerns there.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jun 15, 2018)

All sounds good ....look forward to hearing more


----------



## Teguixin.22 (Jun 15, 2018)

Thank you! will post more updates eventually


----------



## Teguixin.22 (Jan 6, 2020)

So this thing went through many iterations and reconstructions, and now my little girl is not so little, and in a 4 x 2 x 2. Im very happy with it.


----------

